# Is two always better than one?



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's breeder e-mailed me and says he has a white girl available since I told him a little while ago that I was thinking of getting a second. Now I'm having doubts about adding another chi to the family, I'm worried about Yoshi and how she will take it. I don't want to hurt her, but I would like another little chi for her to play with. I'm not sure I want to sacrifice my relationship with her though for another playmate. Does it always work out better to have a second, or sometimes is it better to leave things the way they are? I know I was so sure a couple weeks ago but now I'm having second thoughts  Any opinions on the whole thing would be very helpful.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was just about to post roughly the same question! I am thinking about getting a playmate for Kobi too but would prefer to get a rescue rather than another puppy. Been looking on Petfinder, but haven't come across any close enough to where I live.


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

In my expreience getting another dog does'nt mean that the one you have will hate you for it..quite the opposite infact they will want your attention more! as long as the original dog you have knows that they are the alpha dog there should be no problems like dont fuss over the new pup and leave them with their noses pushed out. They also love having another chi to play with.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Willow is very attached to me and I was worried too about losing that once we added Sassie to the family, but honestly nothing has changed except she seems so much happier to have someone else to play with. It's a joy to be able to sit around and watch them play chase in the backyard, or tug or war over a toy, or to watch them cuddle and snuggle together in my lap. 

One more chi just means more to love and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is exactly the same thing I went through before getting Chibi. I was very distraught in thinking that I would lose my bond with Yoshi or hurt his feelings. He is the biggest mommas boy and attached at my hip and I sooo didnt want to lose our bond. I will tell you that it did take a little time with him to warm up to Chibi and I did feel that he was a little hurt in the beginning but It did work out for the best;-) He is still my number 1 boy and our bond is definately still there but now he has a companion his on size to stay with him when I am not home and someone to play with. He is still a tiny bit jealous of Chibi but i think that is only natural as he was here first. They get along great and it hasnt changed his disposition at all. 

I am not sure about females when it comes to the same sex but I have always been told that the same sex dogs can have issues with each other but I have not found that to be true with my males as I have 4 different breeds and all males;-)


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't think two is better than one at all. I say fourteen is better than one!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Jezz said:


> I don't think two is better than one at all. I say fourteen is better than one!


I agree, 14 is definately better than 1... LOL, mind you I had a count up and I have 12 plus 5 puppies (puppies don't count though)

Seriously initially there may be a little upset but after they become used to each other, you would think that they have been together forever. They keep each other company and you can still give your attention to both of them.

Be careful with rescues though, make sure you can get some of the history - just in case the rescue has a any socialisation problems.


----------



## KBelle (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine came as a package, but I will say that having two keeps them both occupied and more comfortable when left home alone. Everyone likes to have a friend around.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

We have three males. As you know Buford was my first. Then I added Ernie. Two years later we adopted Briscoe. All I can say is that someone asked me recently if I regretted having "so many" dogs and I can honestly say I have never had even a fleeting thought of regret. There have been issues at times, but nothing compared to the joy they bring not only to me but to each other! I love my boys.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It depends...Here are some things to consider: 

(1) _Have you budgeted for two dogs?_ They may not be double work, but they will be double bills - more food, grooming, boarding and most importantly, vet bills.

(2) It is important to _fully train your first dog _before adopting a second. Trying to train two dogs at once can be quite difficult. However, if your first dog is already trained, she can be helpful in the training of the second dog as the new dog may learn by the example set by your first dog. 

(3) Dogs need human company and most dogs benefit from a daily walk with their owner. You'll need to spend individual quality time with each dog apart from the other dog. _Are you ready to __spend more time and energy taking care of 2 dogs and their needs? _Of course, you get double the love in return.

(4) There will be _some adjustments to your family _when adding the second dog ("pecking" order). When the 2 dogs work out the dynamics of their pack, they'll get along well with each other, become good friends and keep each other company. Their relationship with you will not change as they'll continue loving and bonding with you as their human parent.

About 4 months ago we adopted Lina (from Kristin of this forum) to keep Bella company while my husband and I are at work. The girls had to work out their "pecking" order (younger Bella is the alpha and older Lina is the submissive one), but once they adjusted, they play and sleep together. They interact with each other as real sisters. Bella is happier and more playful since Lina joined us. We love both girls very much and bring them everywhere with us, even on our vacations. Of course, the girls love and adore my husband and me as their human parent and pack leader. For us, two chihuahuas are better than one.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I say go for it!!! Getting Willow was the best thing I did for Ivy,and visa versa!!!! They are the best of "sisters" even if not from the same breeder  

Lori


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We had very few issues with Trixie when we got Sasha. There were some tense moments for the first week as Trixie showed she was alpha of the two but luckily Sasha was so submissive anyway that they got to be close fairly quickly.

We briefly rescued a 4-year old male which we named Moco, but Trixie and Sasha didn't take well to him. He was badly abused before us, VERY needy and so submissive it caused problems. We realized he needed to be an only dog so we let him go.

Then we adopted Rufus last month, a 5-month old fixed male from the local animal shelter. Trixie took to him immediately... I mean within two hours she was playing with him, which caught us off guard completely. Sasha is still getting used to him and can be nippy but overall they're all very happy together.

We didn't notice any quality changes. Just be sure to greet them and love them in their pack order. Meaning: We greet and love Trixie first, then Sasha, then Rufus, even though Rufus is jumping and clawing at us for attention. It's good to give them each quality time apart from the other dogs, too.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2. My oldest Max, is 13 years old. Pedro is 3 years old. Max was kind of lonely at times. Pedro was actually a relatives' pup when she found she couldn't really take care of him and wanted to give him away; so I said I would take him. They are great buddies! When Pedro had to go for surgery and had a stay at the vets', Max was really missing him. They keep each other really good company when I'm busy or can't be around. I'd say go for it. There are lots of people on here that have more than 1 chi, and they all do fine!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well I started wit 1 when I still lived with my parents and they had a collie. That was Kirbys best friend, then I moved in with my boyfriend(now husband) and he was working full and me part time. We noticed Kirby was getting really depressed. So I called my breeder and she and I agreed that Kirby need a play mate. Then I had 2, then 4 then 7 before I knew it. But they act like alittle herd. It says that the Chihuahua breed gets along better with their own kind quicker than they get along with other breeds. 

But the real question are you ready to love for 2? and still Re-train a puppy. Do you the time of day for the new puppy. It will take yoshi time to get use to the puppy. My males dont like puppies, they see them as bouncy little anoyying things. But my females click quicker with the puppies through. If you do go for it, you need to remember than yoshi isnt going to like the new puppy right away. That it will take time. But goodluck!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips everyone ^_^ My only issue with getting a second is how Yoshi will react to it. Time, money, training, etc. are not concerns of mine, I'm prepared for all that  I think Yoshi would like a friend ... I'll probably end up with another in the early fall I imagine ^_^


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well krista what have you decided??


----------



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know about chihuahuas...

I bought my newfoundland (Baron) 3 years ago, and just recently bought my chihuahua (Ben) ...there is definatly alott of jelousy between the two dogs, I am not going to lie, Baron is still a little depressed about it. I think it's the Whole "Alpha" issue..both being males.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> well krista what have you decided??


I think I've decided as soon as I'm able I'll probably get a second  I hope they don't have any issues, but on a number of occasions Yoshi has acted like she wanted to go play with my boyfriend's dogs, who are shi tzus ... but his dogs are really dumb and don't know how to play lol, so Yoshi always ends up running away. I can see she wants the doggy attention though, she always looks at them (almost longingly) when she sees them play together, which is why I thought of getting a second at first ... then the worries crept in heh.


----------



## Buster's Mommy (May 17, 2008)

I see that everyone who has added a puppy partner for thier chi, it was another chi. Would there be any harm in adding a different breed? Maybe a German Shepard. Of course he would be the same age, but obviously alot bigger. does anyone have any introduction methods?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would add a pup unless you are sure about an older dogs temperment towards smaller dogs. I would also make sure that the larger breed does not have a strong prey drive. Even when these dogs grow up with small dogs things can happen so you never know? You could still introduce a larger breed with a strong prey drive as a puppy but you would have to never let your guard down;-)

When you introduce them make sure you are supervising at all times and never leave them alone until you are completely satisfied that they are getting along well. This could take a few months.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't find anything changed when we added more they still want a lot of my attention but when i need to do things like housework they have someone to play with


----------

